# German Euro worth more than Irish Euro?



## Hoagy (15 Oct 2008)

Mrs H. was listening to Marian at the weekend and there was an item about Germans not accepting Euro notes from some countries.

A quick Google yielded this article from last June in the Telegraph, so apparently there's something going on all right.

Support for Euro in Doubt

I thought all Euros notes were supposed to be the same, but it seems there's a country code on them.

In the present situation I wonder will they stop accepting Irish Euros?


----------



## z103 (15 Oct 2008)

That's the second time I've heard about that.
It doesn't really make sense though. I can just take money from a German ATM, in Germany.


----------



## z105 (15 Oct 2008)

Anyone tell me where I can get a list of the letters in relation to their country of origin ?

I see X is Germany, S is Italian and V is Spanish.


----------



## Protocol (15 Oct 2008)

What sort of lunacy is this?


----------



## Purple (15 Oct 2008)

The Telegraph will publish any 'auld rubbish as long as it's anti European (or anti-Irish)


----------



## Gulliver (15 Oct 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> Anyone tell me where I can get a list of the letters in relation to their country of origin ?
> 
> I see X is Germany, S is Italian and V is Spanish.


 
You will find the details of the serial number including country of origin here.  The first letter indicates the country in which they were printed; which is not necessarily the country in which they were first issued.

All Euro notes are issued in the name of the European Central Bank and bear the signature of J. C. Trichet.  (or Wim Duisenberg for 2003 and earlier notes)

There is no difference in value; either as a currency or as notes and coin.  

But the rules about legal tender differs from country to country.  In France, all notes and coin are legal tender, whereas in Ireland, under the _Economic and Monetary Union Act, 1998_ "_No person, other than the __Central Bank of Ireland__ and such persons as may be designated by the Minister by order, shall be obliged to accept more than 50 coins denominated in euro or in cent in any single transaction."_


----------



## Simeon (15 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> The Telegraph will publish any 'auld rubbish as long as it's anti European (or anti-Irish)


Yes Purple - you got it in one. Even the ex editor Herr Max Hastings is now penning rubbish in that other stalworth of british journalism - the daily mail. I always thought that a newspaper license was only granted to bona fide news organs and not to peddlers of racism, xenophobia, sexism and suchlike. Although it's money pages are well regarded. Sorry for going off topic ....... just needed to vent


----------

